# The anatomy of the so called evil green tip bullets..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Steel Penetrator"?
OMG!
We'll all be killed in our beds!

...And, it's _green_!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Soylent green???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> Soylent green???...


No. That's just people.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought that green tipped bullets meant they were ecologically friendly?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Where can I get some of those?

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I thought that green tipped bullets meant they were ecologically friendly?


They are!
Each person you hit immediately stops polluting the biosphere, and becomes fertilizer.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't they once used to make the frangible loads with green tips? Seems like we have a marketing problem.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Scorpion8 said:


> Didn't they once used to make the frangible loads with green tips? Seems like we have a marketing problem.


Hmmm...
"What we have here is a failure to communicate..."


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nonsense, they were made specifically for St. Patricks day, but the Irish were too busy drinking rather than shooting so there are a lot of them lying around, or, you shoot one into a bottle of Guinness, as that sludge is bullet proof, and it turns green. Erin go bragh.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> Where can I get some of those?
> 
> GW


Google is our friend....
5.56 Ammo - 62 Grain Lake City US Military Surplus M855 Full Metal Jacket Ammo at AmmoMan.com

https://www.google.com/search?q=m85...s&gws_rd=ssl#channel=fs&q=m855+ammo+for+sale+


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

ATF Director Resigns After Disastrous Attempt at Ammo Ban | PJ Tatler


----------

